# Found rusty paper clip in 1.5 gallon tank!



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi, the other day I was doing a gravel clean in my betta Tony's 1.5 gallon filtered tank and noticed a rusty paper clip! Later I noticed that his ammonia was at 0ppm but his nitrites were at 2ppm. His tank was cycled about a mounth and a half ago and his tank did not show any nitrites two weeks ago. I've had him on a slightly more strict WC schedule of 3 25% every 2 weeks (after I gave him a 50%). Should I be concerned about behavior, toxicity, or other water chemistry that has been altered by the rusty paper clip?

Aslo, here is some more info on the tank; pH 7.8, NitrAtes 20ppm, 75 hardness (hard water), and tempeture ranges from 74 - 80 degrees. If any of these statistics are a problem, please let me know.

And one more thing. Tony, my betta, has a case of finrot that was caught very early and medicated before he lost part of his fins. I don't want it to get worse so I've had him on Bettafix for over 2 mounths. He hasn't gotten worse but he still has somewhat transpearent fin tips. Anybody have any suggestions on treating finrot?

Any input would be greatly appreatiated.


=========================-
10gal GatorSwamp
10gal CichlidRock
1.5gal BuriedTreasure


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

As far as the fin rot goes sounds like you're haldeling it ok. You can also put a few crystals of aquariums salt in the water. many times torn of damaged fins will come back in transparent. That's normal...........Paper clip. As long as he's acting ok I wouldn't worry about it. Just take it out and do a 50 -60% wc.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

a little iron usually isn't an issue for fish and a water condition that "detoxifies heavy metals should make it a non-issue. Nitrites are toxic, so you need to watch them and make sure your filter is taking them out (a cycled tank should almost always have 0 nitrite). nitrates of 20 are fine, try to keep them below 40 with regular water changes.


----------

